
Microsoft plans multibillion-dollar expansion, renovation of Redmond campus - josiahtu
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/microsoft/microsoft-plans-multibillion-dollar-expansion-renovation-of-redmond-campus/
======
josiahtu
The timeline for all of this is interesting– it seems especially ambitious.
The pedestrian bridge over SR520 for example is projected to be finished in
2020. Wow.

